# And Yet Again!!!



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

Went to the gun show this weekend. I found this little beauty. I had to add her to my collection!




Anyway, It is a Colt .380, First edition stainless. Serial # 380FES0266.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Attachments were removed because of server space issues... But, you shouldn't be attaching stuff anyway - Just hotlink the image from a phot site. Almost everyone else does it (that way, its part of the actual post). Go here for the info:

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=2475


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

That would be a wonderful Christmas present(hint,hint) for some one (hint,hint) lol


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Benzbuilder said:


> Went to the gun show this weekend. I found this little beauty. I had to add her to my collection!
> 
> HEY!!!!! WHERE ARE THE ATTACHMENT TOOLS??????????????? How can this be a photo gallery without pic attachment tools?
> 
> Anyway, It is a Colt .380, First edition stainless. Serial # 380FES0266.


 Hey Benz go to Photobucket and get a account and copy from there to your post and paste it. Real easy and don't cost anything.
Here's a picture of the boss's Colt Governmemt .380 blued.








:smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks to Ship and Baldy, I got some pics up noy.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I got the Bosses at the smith right now getting it gone through from stem to stern. Needed some springs and a good cleaning. He's going to blow it apart and fix anything that even looks bad. Does your wife shoot it? She'll love it I'll bet. Good luck with it Benz.


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

To tell the ruth, my wife hates guns. She is scared to death of the bang. It goes so far that if we go to a party with ballons, She can't wait to leave. She is scared to death. I got her to shoot my Taurus 40 one time. she almost shot her foot off. (I always ask her to go to the range)


----------

